# saddle special



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gotta love them


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a bonding wire. No?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

2X:yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> That's a bonding wire. No?


Looks like one to me.:yes:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like one too me Also

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

yeppers


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone has pointed this out or not...but thats a bonding wire and you wrong.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I bet it takes a long time for the ice tray to fill:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey I think thats a bonding wire. I didnt read the replies. I just wanted you to know. Ya know in case someone didnt already say it. I cant take 2 seconds to scroll down.

Did ya know that was a bonding wire?

Anyone know the formula for a rolling 45 deg offset?

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

It's been all down hill in Cleveland since Drew Carey moved to L.A. I would fire a 1st year for making that claim.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

First day as a green helper; "rule number one dumb ash: don't bring your feelings to work, they will get hurt".


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> Hey I think thats a bonding wire. I didnt read the replies. I just wanted you to know. Ya know in case someone didnt already say it. I cant take 2 seconds to scroll down.
> 
> Did ya know that was a bonding wire?
> 
> ...


Me either I couldn't bother to read it ....

It could be a bonding clamp....

More than likey a bonding clamp

Now what the formula for a 22 1/2 deg offset


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

It's strongly recommended that you remove the copper and replace it with 1/4" poly.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

ilplumber said:


> hey i think thats a bonding wire. I didnt read the replies. I just wanted you to know. Ya know in case someone didnt already say it. I cant take 2 seconds to scroll down.
> 
> Did ya know that was a bonding wire?
> 
> ...


1.41


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

walker426 said:


> 1.41


I could swear it was something about square root of something, meh, just eye it up. If it's within 2 or 3 inches just put some muscle in it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> I could swear it was something about square root of something, meh, just eye it up. If it's within 2 or 3 inches just put some muscle in it.


Just hold the elbows in the air and measure between them... :laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Just hold the elbows in the air and measure between them... :laughing:



OK. I can't figure out how to hold the tape with my elbows in the air. Besides, I really can't see how standing this way helps.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> OK. I can't figure out how to hold the tape with my elbows in the air. Besides, I really can't see how standing this way helps.


In times of need, the mouth can become an extra hand.

Take that one wherever you will....


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Just hold the elbows in the air and measure between them... :laughing:


To
What is it ? Center to center × ________


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Just hold the elbows in the air and measure between them... :laughing:



I do this, so what! :yes:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I got it was a sattle till some one removed the needle valve and inserted a screw..... Now y did they do that. O o o to make it into a gate valve now I got it we all wrong its a gate valve


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I do this, so what! :yes:


Can I watch... :laughing:


----------

